# Vintage Japanese Proteus make happy model joy joy for me!



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

This is one of those crazy-rare kits you hear about from time to time but seldom actually see. Released around the same time as _Fantastic Voyage_, it’s the first _Proteus_ model ever produced -- and the last that was injection-molded (the Japanese sure liked their wheels, didn’t they)?

Forgive me for showing off an unbuilt model kit, but I thought my fellow _Proteus_ fans would get a kick out of it. Special thanks to my buddy Scott Walter for making these pix possible (additional images can be found in My Gallery).


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks for sharing, I was pretty convinced till I saw those that rumors I had heard about a old injection styreen Proteus were just people mixing up the FV Voyager kit, nice to see it actually existed!

The top half doesn't look like a bad representation, too bad they threw those wheels on the bottom! The shot on the box is interesting too, is that the 5 foot miniature with the Donald Plesance doll driving? It doesn't look like one of the usual publicity shots.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

IIRC, that kit was made by an outfit called Marusan. Obviously intended more as a kid's toy than a model, it's grossly inaccurate, proportion-wise -- and _two _hatches on the bottom (!?) Since the 20th Century-Fox logo is displayed on the front of the box, does that mean this horribly distorted caricature was actually licensed?

Another interesting thing: The Delux Vacuform _Proteus_ that came out in the 1980s (and the solid resin recasts based on it) is dimensionally almost identical to this kit, only with the hull bottom and engine nacelles somewhat more correct in shape.

Well, it's a novelty, to be sure!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> The shot on the box is interesting too, is that the 5 foot miniature with the Donald Plesance doll driving? It doesn't look like one of the usual publicity shots.


The shot in question is in fact a more tightly cropped version of one of the original publicity images. 



scotpens said:


> IIRC, that kit was made by an outfit called Marusan. !


Yup.



scotpens said:


> Since the 20th Century-Fox logo is displayed on the front of the box, does that mean this horribly distorted caricature was actually licensed?


The kit was licensed alright, but screen accuracy does not appear to have been a major concern. Of course, this is somewhat typical of 60’s-era sci-fi toys and models -- especially those released in Japan (anyone who’s ever seen the Marusan Jupiter II will know what I mean). 



scotpens said:


> Another interesting thing: The Delux Vacuform _Proteus_ that came out in the 1980s (and the solid resin recasts based on it) is dimensionally almost identical to this kit, only with the hull bottom and engine nacelles somewhat more correct in shape.


Although the two kits appear similar at first glance, they’re actually pretty different when viewed side-by-side. For one thing, the SFMA kit reflects the studio miniature’s horseshoe-like curve, whereas the sides of the Marusan model run at straight, parallel lines astern of the bow. The scale however appears to be (roughly) the same.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Rob, thanks for the posting of this kit. I never knew one was released.

As with alot of the models I have bought, that were made in Japan, they are toys/models. The Eagle, UFO Moonbase, Stingray, Thuderbirds, and Capt. Scarlet models I have, are to be played with.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Congrat's on that, Rob! Gotta be proud of that Holy Grail kit, neh?


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!! If I would have seen that box art as a kid I'd have had a heart attack...and had to be operated on from the inside, no doubt. Does this have some kind of weird, extended strake rudder? The only other hint I've ever had of this kit's existence was a photo of a model in the middle of a large collection that looked like the Proteus but had a tail that extended back like an angel-fish or something...or perhaps I dreamt it. That's an AMAZING find...once again I salute you, Dyle...


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

That's gotta be the rarest kit ever posted on this board. That and the Marusan J2.
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Totally cool!

...can't wait to see how you handle the build!


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

DAMN! That's a rare sight! Thanks for sharing your pix!


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Recast Alert*

I've lost Da Sarge e-mail... and didn't want to waste a new thread... I figure he'll probably look at this thread... there's what looks like a recast of his Proteus up on e-bay... I don't think ebay links are allowed here... so just search Toys and Hobbies for Proteus... it shows up at the top right now...


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Cool, Rob! Does it have a name written on the inside of the box top? If so, a friend of mine used to own that kit... we've tracked it back and forth to Japan through several owners.


----------



## abu625 (Jul 4, 2002)

Amazing. I had no idea that kit even existed. Of course, I've yet to open a Japanese kit from that era without my heart dropping when I see the damned wheels!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Now that is cool!!

Rob - are you planning to build that or to keep it in its unbuilt condition? As much as I'd look forward to seeing how you would treat construction, in view of its rarity I fully expect that you may just want to leave it untouched.

Huzz


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

build it, man! For god's sake... BUILD IT! You have a gift!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Thanks for the vote of confidence Drew, but assembling this particular kit would be a crime against kit collecting humanity. For display purposes I'll have to live with my Lunar Models _Proteus_ -- and in any case, it's not mine to build!

As I mentioned upthread, this model appears courtesy of a friend and fellow _Proteus_ fanatic who was kind enough to loan it to me (and no, he's not interested in selling it). 

BTW Anthony, this is not the kit you've been tracking. My friend purchased this at a steal from an Orange County dealer back in the early 90's, and it's been in his possession ever since. 

Glad you guys like the pix. This sort of find is too cool not to share.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Mr. Dyle... alas... no joyous build ups to follow... but thanks for sharing the pics with us... by the way... check your e-mail.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

A Taylor said:


> Does it have a name written on the inside of the box top? If so, a friend of mine used to own that kit... we've tracked it back and forth to Japan through several owners.


Sound like Johnny Carson's Christmas fruitcake!


Carson Dyle said:


> BTW Anthony, this is not the kit you've been tracking. My friend purchased this at a steal from an Orange County dealer back in the early 90's, and it's been in his possession ever since.


That wouldn't be John Green, would it? I may have purchased that very same kit -- and returned it -- back in the '80s! Oh, if that model kit could talk, the stories it could tell. . .


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

I completely forgot about that model. I think there might've been one or two on the old John Green catalog, but that was AGES ago. Very cool find!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

scotpens said:


> That wouldn't be John Green, would it?


No -- although I suppose it's possible John may have owned it at some point.

The dealer in question operated a small collectables shop in (IIRC) Fullerton. My buddy found out about the kit from seeing it in a flyer distributed at one of those monthly swap meets held at the Shrine.

Drew: Thanks for the pix. You'll be hearing from me shortly.


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Wow!

Great rare kit find!


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Rob,
Thanks for the info - nice to know there's more than one of these floating around, both of which have resided in Orange County, CA at some point. 
Hope to see you in San Diego in a couple of weeks!
Anthony


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

You're welcome, Anthony.

I'm planning to hop a train to San Diego that Thursday (one day of ComicCon is all I can handle these days). 

Jeff, I assume you'll be manning the "Geek" booth...

It'll be good to see you guys again.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Cool Rob, I'll see you there - let's meet up at Jeff's booth and scare off the paying customers.
If this kit was ever in Fullerton, John Green owned and sold it at some point.
Is this the one with the missing "windshield"? He had one that had no clear plastic at one point as well as the one my friend owned.
See you soon, hopefully!
AT


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

A Taylor said:


> Is this the one with the missing "windshield"?


Indeed it is, Inspector Taylor.

See you down south.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Aha. My nose was twitching for a reason - and not because I'm Elongated Man.
Thanks, see you soon.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Hey Carson I did not see any photos of the kit on your post
are they still on your website I would really love to see this 
kit. It's a bit of a legend.

Near as I got John F. Green when he was in buisness had
one in stock, sucker went for almost a grand. 

How time dose fly!

Fortress


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Yeah, I'll see if I can scrounge them up.

Stay tuned...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Carson Dyle said:


> This is one of those crazy-rare kits you hear about from time to time but seldom actually see. Released around the same time as _Fantastic Voyage_, it’s the first _Proteus_ model ever produced -- and the last that was injection-molded (the Japanese sure liked their wheels, didn’t they)?
> 
> Forgive me for showing off an unbuilt model kit, but I thought my fellow _Proteus_ fans would get a kick out of it. Special thanks to my buddy Scott Walter for making these pix possible (additional images can be found in My Gallery).


I am having trouble seeing what everyone else is. I cannot find any photos or links in your post and when I went to your gallery here I found the Lunar Models kit build up but not the Japanese kit mentioned- what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

This is a very old thread, and the links are no longer valid. I'll have to re-post the images to my new photobucket (assuming I can still locate them).


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks!
I didn't realize how old the thread was- it had activity today and bounced to the front page of the forum where I saw it for the first time...

.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Anyone find any photos of the kit built or unassembled?


Fortress:dude:


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

this thread make unnecessary without development

(translation: this thread is useless without pics)


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Here ya go...


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

domo origato


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Closer than some kits I have seen- 

the Japanese really like to put wheels on things...

.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Knowing Carson's affinity for the Proteus, I'll bet the owner of that kit had to club Carson into unconsciousness in order to get it out of his hands.........:tongue:

Gene


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Richard Baker said:


> the Japanese really like to put wheels on things...


and tentacles and grossly disproportionate eyes and tails...


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Wow, that's really not a bad kit and bigger than I thought it would be.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

If I never said it, Thanks Carson for the photos!!!

fortress


----------



## Tomtom (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks Carson for those pictures. If Marusan sold these models in the USA maybe they could have stayed in business longer.
In the book Toshio Okada's The Lost Models (via Hobby Link) many of these kits are pictures,with some also contents,but not as large and close up as these.
Marusan,and Midori did alot of american TV show kits..


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

My pleasure, guys. I knew my fellow Proteus fans would get a kick out of it.

The real thanks goes to my friend Scott for both loaning me the kit and allowing me to post pix.

THANKS, SCOTT!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Wow! It's even more accurate than Drew's new Proteus ... NOT!

Does look pretty cool, though. Too bad there's no interior.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

P.S. Is this the week for reviving 2 year old threads?


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Best thread title Ever!


----------



## Droogie (Feb 19, 2008)

Carson Dyle said:


> My pleasure, guys. I knew my fellow Proteus fans would get a kick out of it.
> 
> The real thanks goes to my friend Scott for both loaning me the kit and allowing me to post pix.
> 
> THANKS, SCOTT!


You're welcome Rob! Mi Proteus es su Proteus!


----------

